# ISO Setting



## mbworldz (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone use the "A" auto ISO on your 5D Mark III and 1DX ? Just trying to see what other pro is using.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 30, 2013)

Rarely.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2013)

Often. With limits.


----------



## Ryan708 (Jul 31, 2013)

I use auto a decent amount, and set the limit on a regular basis, but never with flash work, as it "auto" sets to 400. But I also only run a 60D


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 31, 2013)

All the time. Tv set to the minimum and the aperture can do what it wants indoors.


Outdoors in good light, Av with Auto ISO.




I'd rather have a some noise to clean up than miss the shot altogether.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jul 31, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> All the time. Tv set to the minimum and the aperture can do what it wants indoors.
> 
> 
> Outdoors in good light, Av with Auto ISO.
> ...



+1


----------



## rpt (Jul 31, 2013)

The camera is a pro body that is set to auto ISO but I am not a pro photog 
That is when I am shooting in M mode and the light is going to vary quickly due to changing angle of the shot and I would not have time to fix the ISO...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2013)

Never.

Bit I can understand why others use it.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Often. With limits.



Same here.


----------



## CTJohn (Jul 31, 2013)

Click said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Often. With limits.
> ...


Here too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2013)

Occasionally, when lighting conditions are rapidly changing and I don't want to fool with it.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 31, 2013)

The 5diii has spoiled me. I use auto ios most of the time and don't get too concerned because the noise is so low.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Never.
> 
> Bit I can understand why others use it.



That


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 31, 2013)

I use it rarely ... when it is used, it is when the lighting conditions are unpredictable ... to give you an example: while I'm doing bird photography where there are lots of trees/thickets I use Auto ISO, bcoz if the bird I'm shooting, in well lit with direct sunlight, suddenly goes to perch on a thicket or a branch where it isn't getting enough light to capture the image, I may not have the time to change ISO manually.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 31, 2013)

I use it rarely. Changing iso manually can be done very quickly without even taking your eye from the viewfinder.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 31, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Yup, me too. Not all the time, but often.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 31, 2013)

I generally use it unless i specifically want low noise or am shooting portraits with flash etc... 

Personal preference...


----------



## axeri (Jul 31, 2013)

Now that I use a 5DMIII it is the first time I use autoISO almost all the time, outdoors my usual setting is Av with autoISO and often 1/3 or 2/3 of positive exposure compensation. In manual mode there is no way to adjust exposure, so I avoid it if I can.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 31, 2013)

I find the auto ISO performance of the 1DX to be amongst its most usable features. When I do wildlife, birds and macro shots, I want to have full control over both shutter speed and aperture and therefore primarily use manual mode. Avaliable lighting can shift dramatically and by using any of the program modes (P, Av, Tv), you only control either shutter speed or aperture and not both. With fast moving objects and long lenses, you first need to find whatever you are shooting in the viewer, than try to frame it, then get the focusing right and on top of this adjust ISO settings by controlling shutter and aperture. Puuhhh :-X

On earlier bodies (1DsIII, 5DII etc.) I actually never used it, to secure the lowest possible ISO settings. But many shots were ruined by slow shutter speed (Av mode) or too deep or too shallow DOF (Tv mode). With the high ISO performance on the 1DX, that is much less of a worry and I rather accept occational grainyness, with proper DOF and shutter speed, than the alternative.

/Eldar


----------



## Skirball (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll readily use it if I'm shooting Av/Tv and in variable light conditions. I would use it all the time if they added an exposure compensation function so I could shoot in manual.

For those that use it, is your ISO set to 1/3 or full stops?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

Skirball said:


> For those that use it, is your ISO set to 1/3 or full stops?



It doesn't matter, Auto ISO will use 1/3-stop settings. The full stop option applies only to manually selecting an ISO. I do have that set to full stops, to make changing ISO faster.


----------



## Skirball (Jul 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > For those that use it, is your ISO set to 1/3 or full stops?
> ...



Interesting, didn't know that. Thanks.


----------

